# I just received my interview score.... :-(



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

So you likely avoided joining a union? Congrats!

I keed...I keed. :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow man, you dodged that bullet.

Take this as an omen, apply to some open shops and I'll bet you never look back.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

JMV said:


> So you likely avoided joining a union? Congrats!
> 
> I keed...I keed. :laughing:


that's not nice...


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

jza said:


> Wow man, you dodged that bullet.
> 
> Take this as an omen, apply to some open shops and I'll bet you never look back.


that's last resort....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

With less than a 75 you might want to think about an exciting career in the fast food industry. Or maybe drywall installation.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> With less than a 75 you might want to think about an exciting career in the fast food industry. Or maybe drywall installation.


 That's mean. I'm thinking about that line from Caddyshack when asking the judge for advice. :laughing:

Dude, keep your head up, and try open shops.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sergiotorr said:


> that's last resort....


Well then you better think about writing that fancy little brotherhood test again.

:laughing:

Meanwhile, I'm gainfully employed full time and year round at union scale. I didn't need to write some test to prove myself. Sounds like a good last resort to me!


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

Bkessler said:


> With less than a 75 you might want to think about an exciting career in the fast food industry. Or maybe drywall installation.


I was thinking more like a fruit vendor, by the freeways!


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

jza said:


> Well then you better think about writing that fancy little brotherhood test again.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm gainfully employed full time and year round at union scale. I didn't need to write some test to prove myself. Sounds like a good last resort to me!


I totally see your point of view, and respect your opinion.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Here we go with the U vs non-U debate. Don't listen to any of the bs. Crap companies with Crap employees aren't limited to one side, they're actually spread all over the place.

Find yourself a good company with good people and pay that works for you and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

gilbequick said:


> Here we go with the U vs non-U debate. Don't listen to any of the bs. Crap companies with Crap employees aren't limited to one side, they're actually spread all over the place.
> 
> Find yourself a good company with good people and pay that works for you and you can't go wrong.


That's exactly where I stand right now, but i had high hopes for this gig.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well if you are young you definitely dodged a bullet. My advice would be to go to college and forget about working in this trade, but if you are hellbent on being in the trades I would suggest being a pipe fitter or a tinner. They make as much as we do or more and they are not expected to do stupid things like working hot.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

74% in the union world must be like what, 49% in the non-union world. 

Sorry to hear you bombed so bad. 

Wait it was a union interview!!! Don't feel bad you probably did awesome but they had other names on their bribe list that they had to give better scores to. Just buy a better score next time if you want in that bad.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, look on the bright side. The world needs dishwashers too. If you completely bomb that, there's always pipe fitter. You should probably pull some teeth out before you apply for that job.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sergiotorr said:


> that's last resort....


What a terrible outlook. This tells me you have little clue what this industry can offer you and you're more worried about joining a club than learning a trade


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> With less than a 75 you might want to think about an exciting career in the fast food industry. Or maybe drywall installation.


:laughing::laughing: Would you like fries with that?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> What a terrible outlook. This tells me you have little clue what this industry can offer you and you're more worried about joining a club than learning a trade


What can this trade offer him?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

kg7879 said:


> What can this trade offer him?


Is that a serious question?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

kg7879 said:


> What can this trade offer him?


Dignity! A chance to meet new and exciting people, a chance to make a decent wage, an opportunity to stay gainfully employed year around, and a chance to learn a variety of different skills that will stand you in good stead no matter what trade you end up in.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Sergiotorr said:


> that's not nice...


Apologies if I offended. Just meant to offer a lighthearted jab to hopefully get you to smile while you're down. 

I've seen great unions and terrible ones, great independent shops and terrible ones of those as well. Try not to get down on yourself and commit to learning the trade regardless. YOU are the master of your own destiny. Find a place to get your foot in the door (even a small shop, service van, etc.) and work your butt off. Success will come. You can always go union later if you wish.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> Well if you are young you definitely dodged a bullet. My advice would be to go to college and forget about working in this trade, but if you are hellbent on being in the trades I would suggest being a pipe fitter or a tinner. They make as much as we do or more and they are not expected to do stupid things like working hot.


Or follow the path I did...

Go yo a private university, pay out the arse for a degree, use the degree for a few years, then change careers entirely and get into a trade. :laughing:

I'm 1000x happier these days and not stuck behind a desk.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Is that a serious question?


Yes. A lot of people think this trade is great. I do not.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I think this trade is a trade like all other trades.

I bet tradesmen of other trades all think they're in the best trade too. SUCKERS! We're all in the worst trade, for different reasons.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

Phatstax said:


> Well, look on the bright side. The world needs dishwashers too. If you completely bomb that, there's always pipe fitter. You should probably pull some teeth out before you apply for that job.


Bro, I'm thinking more like a bathroom attendant. I always wanted to wear a suit, hold a drying towel, and spray hand lotion on men's hands for a living.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

JMV said:


> Apologies if I offended. Just meant to offer a lighthearted jab to hopefully get you to smile while you're down.
> 
> I've seen great unions and terrible ones, great independent shops and terrible ones of those as well. Try not to get down on yourself and commit to learning the trade regardless. YOU are the master of your own destiny. Find a place to get your foot in the door (even a small shop, service van, etc.) and work your butt off. Success will come. You can always go union later if you wish.


No worries bro! i appreciate the effort in the sarcastic uplift... :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Let it get you down a bit.. and then realize who cares, there's other opportunities out there.

I tried to get in the union when I was a 2nd year apprentice.. but they wouldn't/couldn't even try to take me on as they had too many unemployed apprentices. Glad they didn't, things turned out better without the union.. but that's not to say the union isn't good for most in it. It's just not the only choice.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I think this trade is a trade like all other trades.
> 
> I bet tradesmen of other trades all think they're in the best trade too. SUCKERS! We're all in the worst trade, for different reasons.


That is true. Right now I work for Coca Cola as a Merchandiser. Its extremely physical, and rough at times. I've been doing this for almost 8 years now, and its time for a change. I was hoping i would finally be joining this union gig sometime this year, but that wont be happening. I'm going to apply to Alameda, and SF Counties. I have a big drive, and I cant let this stop me. My heart burns for more, and this trade school is what i want to want to give me all to. I'm calling the NJATC tomorrow morning, and asking where my rank is, and what is my realistic chance of getting into this bitch!


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Let it get you down a bit.. and then realize who cares, there's other opportunities out there.
> 
> I tried to get in the union when I was a 2nd year apprentice.. but they wouldn't/couldn't even try to take me on as they had too many unemployed apprentices. Glad they didn't, things turned out better without the union.. but that's not to say the union isn't good for most in it. It's just not the only choice.


That's so true! I'll be patient, calm, and composed through all this. Hopefully, one day i can work as an electrician. I know a lot of you might hate it from time to time, but that's just life. I'm a strong, and stubborn worker, so I'm dying to fully commit to something, that will return the favor in the long run.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

kg7879 said:


> Yes. A lot of people think this trade is great. I do not.


 Either do I. But anyone who thinks that getting into the union is the culmination of their career is an idiot and i feel sorry for them


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Either do I. But anyone who thinks that getting into the union is the culmination of their career is an idiot and i feel sorry for them


I agree the union is not the end all.


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

Sergiotorr said:


> That is true. Right now I work for Coca Cola as a Merchandiser. Its extremely physical, and rough at times. I've been doing this for almost 8 years now, and its time for a change. I was hoping i would finally be joining this union gig sometime this year, but that wont be happening. I'm going to apply to Alameda, and SF Counties. I have a big drive, and I cant let this stop me. My heart burns for more, and this trade school is what i want to want to give me all to. I'm calling the NJATC tomorrow morning, and asking where my rank is, and what is my realistic chance of getting into this bitch!


If you're still interested in applying at Local 6 in SF the applications come out in July, good luck and keep at it. I went through the union and learned a lot but there is still a lot I don't understand or have a lot of experience in. The willingness to constantly learn and improve is your most important asset whether you work union or not.


----------



## themandude (Dec 8, 2012)

OP^ its time to enjoy your new career in the fast food industry, mcdonalds is hiring.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> Yes. A lot of people think this trade is great. I do not.


Find a niche, network, do whatever it takes to get in a position where you know you have a good job and can focus on a fulfilling life.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

ibewmatt said:


> If you're still interested in applying at Local 6 in SF the applications come out in July, good luck and keep at it. I went through the union and learned a lot but there is still a lot I don't understand or have a lot of experience in. The willingness to constantly learn and improve is your most important asset whether you work union or not.


Yeah! I called in last week, and found that out also. I appreciate the heads up though. I'm planning on applying to Salinas, Oakland, and SF. Hopefully, someone will give me an opportunity to prove myself. I also called the NJATC and asked for my rank, they said i was number 400-450, lol.


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

Wow! Just read through the posts and read a lot of negative stuff on this post. Either Apprentices being abused or abused JW's now the abuser. To answer Sergiotorr's question. Is your score failing? Not sure about the Local you tested in but 70% or above is passing. Your situation may need to be concerned with a 'good ole boy network' of who decides if you are in or out! Remain positive bra, lots of A and B students working for C students in the Market.


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

QAuthority said:


> Wow! Just read through the posts and read a lot of negative stuff on this post. Either Apprentices being abused or abused JW's now the abuser. To answer Sergiotorr's question. Is your score failing? Not sure about the Local you tested in but 70% or above is passing. Your situation may need to be concerned with a 'good ole boy network' of who decides if you are in or out! Remain positive bra, lots of A and B students working for C students in the Market.


Thanks for the positive vibe bro, but here in the Bay Area, its way too populated to get into this program, with the score i received. Only 90's, and 80's get will do. I'll keep trucking though! :thumbup:


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

My uncle is out of that local and he says Apple has a 5yr job starting at the end of this year. Did you place on the list because you just might squeeze in

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Sergiotorr (May 14, 2014)

wirediron28 said:


> My uncle is out of that local and he says Apple has a 5yr job starting at the end of this year. Did you place on the list because you just might squeeze in
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I originally applied for residential, but Im planning on re-interviewing in a year for commercial. I got 3 more unions around me that i can apply to, so my options aint limited as long as i score extremely high in the interviews!


----------

